# A Retrospective for Missing LJ Comrades



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Wondering if it would be appropriate to mention a few names, people who suddenly disappeared from the LJ site without explanation. Could they be in ill health, perhaps no longer living? Maybe they just got tired of this site, picked up their marbles, and left?

As we approach the end of the year and the holiday season, it would be nice to know what has become of LJ alumni missing in action.

If you know the status of a long gone member, please bring us up-to-date on his/her current status!

If you yourself haven't posted or had any other activity in a year or more, please check in and let us know what you're up to these days!

An example: "abbott" whose last activity was 1176 days ago….where are ya, man?


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Same with "Keegan" even his avatar says…..."Gone"


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks, bandit!
Yeah, *'Kreegan' *got himself in hot water over a few unpopular statements he made….and hasn't been heard from in over six months. Perhaps he is back, with a new persona? Who knows???


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Bob (Saddletramp) has been missing for about 2 years. I miss the bugger!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks *Don*!
Yes, saddletramp was a plane guy, for sure! Maybe somebody knows of his whereabouts these days!


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

where is "History"? he also made a few enemies here and just disapeared.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

*distrbd:* Yeah, I guess in some cases a member might just spin out and get into a jam that one cannot easily get out of. Curious, though, whether anyone has re-incarnated one's self and started fresh.

I'm more concerned, in this thread, about those who have silently, and without explanation, disappeared. May hoping to hear of a few stories about how one's life turned a corner, and is now unable, or unwilling to keep on participating.

Since most of us use an alias, or user name, and few of us post an email address, it's hard to follow up on a missing member sometimes.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Moment and vipond have been missing of late. Two big losses IMO.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Yes,* renners,* they are two colorful people. 
[edit:] Vipond was active as of 2 months ago…. Moment, 3 days ago.


----------



## ljhhontx (Jan 17, 2011)

My friend and my son's father in law Bill Stevenson aka "quickway" passed away March 18 2013, RIP.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks, Larry!  And my condolences.
There was talk at one time of an honor roll for late Lumberjocks. Lest We Forget.


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

On a similar note on the home page it says under the daily top 15 that its in memoraiom of jockmike2. Any one care to fill me in as to who mike was or why the top 15 is dedicated to him?


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

For *Ben*: http://lumberjocks.com/jockmike2


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

It feels terrible when you are trying to revive an old thread and ask a couple of questions but soon realize the person you are trying to reach has passed away.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

It feels terrible when you are trying to revive an old thread and ask a couple of questions but soon realize the person you are trying to reach has passed away.

agreed.


----------



## Milled (Dec 15, 2013)

Poopiekat, what a nice thread. It's great to be part of this type community.


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

Poopiekat - Where have you been ?! You been missed.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

This may have been the same guy but, AKSTEVE and Alaska Steve???

Seemed to haunt the off topic arena for awhile, now gone???


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

'In memoriam' seems to be stuck on jockmike2. It would be more fitting imo if the 'in memoriam' banner cycled through every Jock that has passed away, but then again, how would the site admin know?
Buckethead, who was really eager to learn just dropped off the face of the earth. I am 99.5% convinced Jonathan "no mountain is too high to climb or river too wide to cross with a friend at your side" and James 101 were the same person, they weren't / he wasn't feeling the love.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

I just went through my *"Buddy List"* and *"Who Counts Me As A Buddy*". I got Halfway through the last one and Stopped. *Came as a Real Surprise to me * The Numbers shown are how many days ago they left.

In a LOT of the cases I had PM's with these Guys and for one reason or another they were just *FED UP with the Site. * I'm NOT Saying they were Right Or Wrong. Just the way THEY Felt.

The only Criteria I Used was they had to have been on here Somewhat Longer than the number of days ago that they Left.

I also noticed, as has been the case with My Profile OCCASONALLY, the Number Of Days on there "Home Page, "Activity List" did not show. They MIGHT have also been on here but made No Comments so it wouldn't show on their Activity List.

*"MY BUDDIES": * GMman 93, HawkDriver 224, Snowy River 36 (Great Guy), surin2 59, Rick Dennington 33, Justin 84, gbvinc 617, Bertha 20, Rex McKinnon 60, Steven Davis 27, WoodSimplyMade 272, HanTurns 321, Oldwolf 381, MayFlowerDescendant 361, ST(Something) 907, Many More but didn't Qualify.

*"Count Me As A Buddy"*: terryline 173, jayjay 1100, JimArnoldChess 60, mmkidd 1112, LarryDNJR 1013, anthjr 43, btremblay 1315, schloemoe 172, TTW 1264, rolltopbox 127, *HALFWAY & STOPPED*!

I also noticed that there are *1893 "Unanswered Topics In All Forums". * The first page goes to 6 Days.

*PERSONALLY:* Some people are NOT watching their OWN POSTS. Usually it's a "HELP" Post. I sometimes spend a LOT Of Time answering them. NO REPLY! SO ….NO MORE! Now I will only do it if I know The Member. Or I leave them a Link to a "Let Me Google That For You". Which THEY could have Very Easily Done Themselves.

*PROJECTS*: Some have next to NO Information Posted with them, usually That Member has 2 to 4 Posted Hours Apart. Yet Other Members tell them what a Nice Job they've done.

*PICTURES:* IF they are the Right Way Up. you can hardly make it out. A LOT Lately have been SIDEWAYS. The Poster says they can't figure out how to turn them. They're using their Cell Phones to take the Picture. Still …. "Nice Job!"

As Usual I'M The One who sticks his foot in his Mouth and says something OR … I Redo The Photo for them. Sometimes I get a "Thank You" sometimes Nothing, sometimes a #%^&^!! and sometimes not even from the Poster. NO MORE! IN BOTH CASES! That's The *PRIDE* They Have in Their Projects???

*Sorry Poopie,* (IN MY OPION A VALUED MEMBER OF THIS SITE! If for No Other Reason than Posts such as this one.) It appears that I've Gone Off Topic. However these might be one or two of the reasons that Frustrate Other Members. That Frustration Accumulates then it's BYE! BYE!

Thank You: Rick


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks,* Rick*, for your thoughtful reply!
Yeah, sometimes emotions run high, but indeed for many people the site simply outlives its usefulness for some people. Then there are those who simply cannot tolerate ANY opinions expressed by others.

Mostly, though, I know of several members who have struck up an acquaintance with me, and have spoken of their awareness of their own mortality. These are the people with whom I have lost contact with, and invariably I have no way to connect with them directly through email, except for PM which may never be answered. Kinda like looking through my hometown newspaper obituaries, hoping not to read of the death of an old friend, but I gotta look anyway.

Also Rick, I'm in the same boat as you, when I have to deal with a lapse in etiquette. I've answered plenty of PMs asking for advice or more information on a subject currently being discussed, and my diligently written reply often renders not even a thank you. So I do less these days on the keyboard.

Which brings up another point: Sometimes I feel like participating here has the opposite effect than what I'd expect; that is, sometimes Lumberjocks makes me feel MORE isolated than if I'd never bothered to participate in the first place. Going to my basement workshop, in silence and solitude, is what made the appeal of an online woodworking forum so attractive in the first place. And then, something jerky happens here that takes all the fun out of it. If it weren't for a trusted *few* here, who think like I do, and have the same values I have, I'd probably have faded away myself by now.


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

I think "Abbott" left after the Coffee Lounge closed for the first time a couple of years ago; I remember a couple of his angry rants about it and then nothing more…
I take breaks from LJ's when I'm not actively doing woodworking; life tends to interfere with hobbies sometimes…


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Thank You for that Excellent Reply poopiekat.

A few of your points took the words right out of my Mouth! The "Lack Of Etiquette" is one of them. Is "Thank You" all that hard to say? Does EGO have something to do with it and NOT being able to tolerate "Others" Opinions?

I'm also finding it "Not Worth While" Contributing here sometimes as I know it's going to Backfire and some Twit is going to "Come After You" for no other reason than his own self satisfaction.

"FUN" is also a Key Word. It seems to be Gone. "Coffee Shop" use to be a Fun place to Hang Out once and a while. Jokes, Picture, Stories, Videos, Etc. Now the "Word" on this Site is it's a Place to be Avoided. A "Sense Of Humor" also use to be a Common Thing. Not any more!

We also have the "Intellects" who Post MEGA Comments over things like "Yes. But you said "I Think". That's inconclusive. I presented "Factual Information" and so on.

I left for a while and then came back. Some days I don't even want to bother coming on here. Maybe The Sun Is Setting Again. I'll give it a while and see what happens.


----------



## KnickKnack (Aug 20, 2008)

Nice thread, Mr Kat, and since some of my favourite people are contributing here, I'll break my usual silence on forum threads and make a few observations, if I may.

I used to contribute quite a bit, usually on "off-topic" posts, quite often to site feedback, and rarely when I had actual woodworking knowledge that I thought might help.
About a year ago I all but stopped.

On "off-topic" posts, no-one was listening anyway - as far as I can tell, almost no-one is listening to anyone, unless it's someone actively not listening to someone they seem to have it in for, so they can rant more stuff no-one is listening to.
On "site feedback" posts, no-one was listening, or, if they were, they weren't replying or taking action.
On "woodworking knowledge", I have so little there isn't a lot of opportunity.

*But*
I was still on-site most days.
I was still looking at every single project.
I was still reading every single forum topic, and following those of interest, but there weren't many, and there still aren't - that's not a criticism, just the truth that most of what's discussed doesn't interest me.

*Site Suggestion*
That the site display the "last visited" date on a lumberjocks home page. That way we'd *know* if, for whatever reason, that jock was still around, but just going through a quiet phase.

I posted a somewhat similar thread to this 512 days ago here - some of those people I listed, although not many, have, in fact, returned to posting.

You asked for names - these spring to mind…
vipond33 - I miss him - awesome work, and he has (I'm using the present tense, since I'm an optimist) a knack of hitting nails on heads, sometimes even in latin, and you have to respect that. His comments have improved my work beyond all recognition.
kookaburra - she took the time to criticize my work, in an erudite, thoughtful, fashion. I was looking forward to reading many of her future observations - alas, it appears not to be.
and
GaryK - I know he's not coming back, but some of his opus lives on here as a constant reminder that most of the rest of us have a very very *very* long way to go - and this is a good thing.


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

I think the "In Memoriam" banner should be updated to GaryK, then maybe kept current as necessary.

Plus, where's Swirt been?


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Woodenfrog (Robert Lee Brewer) from Ohio passed away on 11-1-13
Martin Svaabeck from Australia passed away on 12-14-13

RIP LJ's !!!!!!!!!!!!

...............Jim


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

I should ask where Alistair is but I already know he's sitting where I am right now.Alistair


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Why bother, Alistair?
Thanks to all those who took a moment and reply with names of Lumberjocks who sadly left us. May their heaven be a sunny corner with a sturdy old workbench, nice lumber and some heritage tools.

Those others who may be Missing in Action, perhaps we will discover where life has taken you.


----------



## Vincent (Mar 10, 2009)

Nbeener, Captain Skully, Gizmodyne, Riverguy….even Stevinmarin and thewoodwhisperer have largely gone silent. The last two may be a function of the inability to embed videos into postings. The site has changed over the last few years. I really avoid the "off-topic" posts because they often deal too much with politics or religion. Even simple posts about what you want for the holidays turned into a debate about religion. I agree with the comments from Rick and KnickKnack. My buddies are slowly disappearing. I visit the site daily, but often don't log in. I still enjoy looking at the fine work from the members of this site.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Interesting that everyone has their own group of buddies, by which they can keep tabs on them, and feel the void when they no longer participate here. We all have different buddies, and we each know of specific LJs who haven't been active.
Those who prefer to present themselves via their home-grown videos, they certainly could post a link to their you-tube upload. It would take us viewers a few seconds longer to access their newest productions, but they certainly would be viewable by simply clicking on the link.

May I add a few names of those among the missing?
* Glen Guarino, 
Big Tiny, 
Padre, 
Gar, 
Tinnocker, 
RafterMonkey. *


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

http://lumberjocks.com/members/by/in_memoriam 
If you know of a passing, message me and I will get their profile page added to the list.

As for JockMike (I miss the ol' teddy bear) .. thanks for pointing out that the note is still on the homepage.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks, MsDebbie!

Of course there are those whose passing comes to us in a message from a grieving friend or family member, but there are also those who may be stuck in some sort of Lumberjocks Limbo, where nobody seems to know whether they are simply not participating any more by choice, or Resting in Peace.


----------



## TechRedneck (Jul 30, 2010)

I've been a member here for a little over three years and find myself checking in almost daily.

It has changed over the past few years and a number of Jocks have left because of the off topic comments, politics and other generally non woodworking "waste of time" comments. I still post when I feel I can help, and look at the projects.

I can honestly say that this site has helped me become a better woodworker and inspired me to share my journey and give back some of the knowledge I have gained. Others on this site who are far beyond my skills still find the time to post comments when asked. My point is, even though there is more crap on the site due to the fact that the membership has grown does not mean that it has lost it's value.. we just have to work harder to glean value from the content. Since each of us have different tolerance for off topic opinions, we unfortunately see some really good contributors leave the site.

It is up to the mature and hopefully thick skinned LJ veterans (who see value here) to keep helping those who request help. I don't need to be thanked and don't expect it, however, it's nice when someone does. We need to call out those who abuse the rules then stop. Dropping to their level and slamming back only adds to the decline of a great community of people who love woodworking.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Please see this post about Art Rollins:
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/56211


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks, ChuckV, for the update! What greater act of benevolence could there be, but to be concerned with those who mourn his death? From his participation here, I certainly think that he deserves a place on the Lumberjocks Roll of Honor. Lest We Forget….


----------



## Pimzedd (Jan 22, 2007)

My Home says I have been here 2189 days. I must say I have enjoyed them all. I look at the new projects everyday.

Of all those I have followed, I too miss Gary K. He was a real inspiration.

I don't see Karson post as often but I know he is still around.

Of course A1Jim is still encouraging everyone.

Thanks for the thread.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Haven't seen much of lilredweldingrod, latest activity is 450+ days ago.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

*Dark Lightning*: Thanks for the tip on lilredweldingrod!! He and I had a couple of intriguing conversations about health remedies. Anyone still keeping in touch with him?

But, you have also inadvertently clued me in on one other scenario that I hadn't really considered: People who change their ID.
Why do they do that? You may have developed a close circle of a few friends who know of your ID change, but what about the others like me, that thought 'AtomJack' was yet one more member among the missing? Glad to know you're still around!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

The purpose of this thread that I posted was for seeking an update on the status on valued members who no longer post. As stated above, I'm wondering what happened to a few members with whom I at one time had rapport, but are now long missing. Some just faded away. DonJagain clearly does not understand….with the perfect example above with DarkLightning, who is still using his old account, just with a revised name and is certainly welcome to post on any thread he chooses. You, on the other hand, are annoying me with your mischief, as anybody who tries to subvert the system by creating an alternate brand new account soon finds out. 
You're like a moth attracted to a light bulb. Merry Christmas! Click.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

I just thought that my new "handle" would be kind of cool. Google "dark lightning", sometime, really interesting, unlike me. My "purpose" here is to be one of the guys, to help when I can, get helped when I need it; I certainly don't mean to annoy anyone, unless they go nuts on me first. Even then, I don't stalk people, life is too short for that nonsense. I have many projects to post, but my camera skills are terrible (I have my wife's camera, which overcomes many of my shortcomings, so some projects will be posted sometime soon).

The person who PMed me about the lack of projects in an annoying way didn't even get blocked…yet.

Rand "liredweldingrod" and I had communicated a few times via PM awhile back. In my infrequent visits these days, I noticed that he wasn't posting as much. I hope he's OK; I know he had a number of life issues.

Note, you probably wouldn't have searched on "AtomJack", since my handle had changed…and I'm just another greasy guy making chips, anyway.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks, *Dark Lightning*, that IS a pretty cool handle!
I imagine there would be a few who put you to the challenge, if you have never posted any projects.
I used to get that a lot, and though I did get many comments and compliments after I posted projects and workshop pics, I never heard a word from those who demanded photos, so go figure!
Rand and I had a few private conversations about chelation therapy, in fact he wanted to go to Mexico to get a more aggressive treatment than what was available stateside. I DO hope he's all right. 
The whole point of this thread was to generate some leads on some members who have gone silent. I think I'll shoot some PMs to people I haven't heard from, and see if I get any responses. Odd thing about the 'net: As I've broadened my base of friends, there are all that many more of whom I've lost contact with. Be it known… somebody you haven't thought of in a long time is probably thinking of you today. Whether here, or in real life!!


----------



## Hinge (Oct 11, 2013)

Emma Walker is MIA.


----------



## Vincent (Mar 10, 2009)

Nbeener apparently spent several months traveling in South America in 2013. He had a blog of his journey going (http://nbeener.blogspot.com/), but, there are no entries beyond the end of July.


----------



## Hinge (Oct 11, 2013)

I thought nbeener was sick or something.


----------



## Hinge (Oct 11, 2013)

Nice thread poopie…


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks, all!
*hinge*: My trip to Ft Collins this summer, I asked my sister if she knew of the beener thing. She recalls the local headlines, but could not remember how it ended. 'Emma Walker' got involved in another woodworker website, and hasn't posted here much lately. I kinda thought that her ID was a hoax, that it was another member masquerading as a woman. However, 'she' was not a troublemaker at all so I dunno.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Superdav- That was "about a year ago"! Rand could be dead by now. Not that I wish it on him, but seriously, a year+ is a long time. He's had some health issues, plus his son's problems can't have helped. I hope he is well, but it has been awhile. If I had something happen to me, I'm not sure anyone on here would know…much less care, unless a family member gave a notification. Just sayin'.


----------



## 111 (Sep 2, 2013)

What about that one dude, I think his name was SoCal.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Grizzman posted an article about nbeener awhile back. Looks like sleep deprivation affects different people differently.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

*KevinJeffery:* I'm guessing that anyone who's been here for 118 days, would not be sincerely missing somebody who hasn't participated in six years.

*DarkLightning:* I think beener may return, once he gets things sorted out.


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

Nice thread. Does anyone know what happened to HalDougherty http://lumberjocks.com/HalDougherty ?


----------



## Maggiepic (Aug 26, 2010)

Great topic *poopiecat*
A few AWOL buddies I have are *BillyJ, ShopDogs (Michael Smith), Cheyenne, therookie, TheWoodsman,* and *BentlyJ* . There is some tremendous talent in these gentlemen with a wealth of knowledge. 
Bently actually had Martin totally remove him from the site do to some PM's he received. 
Therookie was an up and coming young man who I hope has continued with his woodworking endeavors.
They are all missed.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

*GaryL*: I do recall, some words were said about the loss to the LJ site by either Martin or MsDebbie. Bently took all of his legacy with him when he asked to be scrubbed. There has always been a problem, if you speak in a respectful, straightforward manner here you will be attacked for it. * AWOL?* Fantastic term to describe our brothers-in-arms who are not currently participating anymore.

Which brings me to the next point: Should we make an effort to contact these dormant members? All it would take is a PM, out of the blue, to these old veterans of the site, and hopefully they'll receive a e-mail notification if their LJ-registered email is still active. Maybe with a link back to this particular thread? Just find their place on the 'Jocks' tab, and send a note.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

One other former LJ member of note is Alin Dobra, who did some very informative videos on hand-cut dovetails. There was one detail in his dovetail process that helped me tremendously improve my accuracy.
It was sad to see how a few other woodworkers slammed him for the quality of his videos, and for his ESL skills. He left in a huff. He did not deserve the rudeness he experienced from other members of this site.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

I Thought I'd have a look at who *"Favorited" this Post*. I didn't realize that they also showed the* "Comments".*

THIS is the *Garbage* that I see as *"Comments".* 2 of them.
====================================================================
*KevinJeffery:* "So I can Remember the asshole that blocked me just because I asked about someone who had been here 6 years ago. Dickhead!"

*Nice Kevin!* Perhaps you could tell me what I did to cause YOU to Block ME? OR! Is this a "New Identity" from Times Past? Along with your "0" Buddies Count. 
===================================================================
*Then This One:*

*nwbusa:* "Here's a typical PK post, masquerading as something noble while filled with his condescending and mean-spirited ramblings. So very pitiful."

Say What?? "Condescending", "Mean Spirited" Where?

In my opinion, and it's *ONLY My Opinion that might be shared by "Others" as Stated Above By Them.* This is one of the Best Posts to Hit "Coffee Shop" in a Very Long Time.

At least YOU got the *"Pitiful"* Part Correct. *For BOTH Of You!*


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Not to worry,* Rick!*
I'm happy to see people post stuff that they want to express, however foul it may be.
Nobody sees it as a reflection on me!
I know I've done some good on this thread, and that was my only intention.
I appreciate your kind words!
Rock on, Sir!


----------



## KnickKnack (Aug 20, 2008)

I was noticing a lot of postings recently from Bob Adreedy (who couldn't smile at the smile?), but he'd been around for a very very long time (1830 days), so I wondered what the deal was.
Turns out he was active when he joined, then disappeared for 350 days, was active for a while, disappeared for 1000 days (with a couple of "stop-ins"), and has now reappeared.
I'm not wishing to single him out, but it just shows that people can, and actually do, go away for a looooooong time and come back!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks, *KnickKnack,* for your very observant post! True enough, what with life's more pressing events, I'm sure there are quite a few members who put Lumberjocks on the back burner. It's always good to see them when they do make it back! Like in well-run corporations, there could be an 'exit interview' policy, where those who expect to be away for a while could post a message somewhere. That way, we'd at least know! Similar to the MS Communicator thing in my workplace, our status could be visible to others. Yeah, I know, it probably wouldn't work.

I'm sure there are many like me, however, who keeps my activity on LJ pretty much to myself, I'm sure my wife would not find it necessary to post my demise to people she doesn't even know, for example.

Again, thanks for all the *great *posts!


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

I miss 
Bob#2 from Edmonton
Rivergirl
Closetguy
Been a while for Bertha over in West Virgina- - hoping he is OK.

Seems many are posting a lot less. like Eric (EPJArtisan)... he just seems to drop in every few weeks for a couple comments, and then disapears. Hoping he is just really busy in his shop and will post his results soon.


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

What about Emma, the twisted 2×4. Maybe we were not twisted enough for her.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

*Madts*: Emma got mentioned by 'Hinge' above…I know she started spending quite a bit of time on another woodworking forum elsewhere…hopefully she'll check in soon!

*Dr Dirt*: Bob from Edmonton was a character! He described once how he cured himself of needing reading glasses… with eye exercises he made up! I liked his thoughtful posts.
There must be buddys of the other two you mentioned, they could fire off a quick PM to them maybe???
There must be people in the inner circle of his epic plane thread who keep tabs on Bertha, I know he used to visit to great fanfare whenever he showed up!

I'd almost consider PM'g these folks…I'm not prepared for the potential bad news received if somebody is no longer with us, though..


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

When things get extra stupid around here I disappear for a while. It happens. I keep coming back. I'd rather do that instead of getting all babboon assed about something. I can't be the only one that thinks this way.


----------



## rareddy (Jan 31, 2009)

I essentially got out of doing any wood working for a couple of years. I only do it in the winter, and my girlfriend moved in a couple of years ago and I spent my time doing other things. If I'm not making sawdust, I generally get away from the site.

This winter was different. The weather has been SOOO bad, that I was getting cabin fever, and my "golf themed" basement that I've been working on for going on 5 years needed to really be golf themed. She asked me if I was EVER going to build sconces for the wiring that has been open for the longest time, and finally I got back into it… Now I can't stop! lol

I golf in the summer, and we've had so much snow that I don't even want to travel to the golf dome to hit some balls.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Excellent points, *Bob*! Yeah, life is what happens to us when we're busy with our woodworking plans, to misquote John Lennon. It's just natural to rise and fall with the tide, when enthusiasm and spare time coincide.

*Hairy:* As prolific as you are, I just naturally assume that if you've been scarce around here, you must me in the shop producing more spatulas and wooden hamburgers! Always glad to see your latest imaginative creations.

Also, I thought of another LJ who was a really good person: *"Kunk"* Where'd he go! Did he change his user name, or just fade away? He always had nice things to say.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I have been posting a lot less than usual. No reason other than that I have recently been spending more time with other hobbies than I have with woodworking. Still lurking and still posting, though.


----------



## changeoffocus (Dec 21, 2013)

Your post validates my feelings for this great group. It nice to see there are people who still care.


----------



## TechRedneck (Jul 30, 2010)

Al (Bertha) lives south of me here in WV. His job is eating up a lot of his time these days. We all miss his comments on the epic threads.

One of these days when I am down in Charleston I hope to look him up. He knows he has an open invitation up here in the mountains if he wants to get away for a while. I know he still checks in every so often.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Only just heard…* Clung *from Manitoba passed away November 1, 2013.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Wow, *Dr Dirt*, I thought I knew of all Manitoba members…guess not! I see he did some good things here, though he didn't post too often in his 4 years as a member. God rest his soul.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

I've been asked to post this, from JuniorJock:

*I've asked my friend, Poop, to post this as a favor for me. (Don't shoot the messenger) You all know I'm off LJ. Just a little disagreement and me running mouth is all it took. Anyway, I wanted to say that I've seen the Good, the Bad and the Ugly on the site during my six years here. If it wasn't for some of you guys, I'd given up on woodworking a long time ago. I wanted to tell all of you that if at any time I have offended or hurt anyone in any way, I am truly sorry. I want to wish you all good luck in making your woodworking dreams come true. Thanks goes to Ms. Debbie for putting up with me the entire time I was on the site. To Pommy - sorry, I wasn't quick enough to add you to my Buddy list. Two guys that always had my back were Roger and Poop. I appreciate it, guys. And special thanks to Poop for posting this (if he decides to).
*


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

All the good guys are falling like flies. I just might be next.
The banter is gone.
It has become a site of lets not have fun.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

*madts:* I think the banter has generally migrated over to stumpy nubs epic thread. He seems to have struck pay dirt by maintaining a common-denominator thread for those who go for idle chit-chat. As long as it's all under the Lumberjocks umbrella, who can argue?


----------



## rareddy (Jan 31, 2009)

I'd also like to say that I think the forum on this site is horrible, so I rarely participate. I'm a member in a golf forum and it's much easier to page and find things related to what you're interested in, in reading things you haven't yet read, etc. This forum just feels like a big list of messages.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

I think there is some general migration that is happening with the protracted bad economy.

Woodworking is kind of a Fairweather hobby for many - and when the national mood is sour, and folks are worried that "yesterday" may have been their last day of work, they aren't out buying new tools and participating in online forums.

I certainly see far fewer projects - which in other years with all the bad weather and folks staying indoors - the project page would be bursting, and we would see forum topics about not posting too many projectsa at one time. - - or grouping pen turnings into one post, so that others can be on the front page for more than an hour or so.

The mood has people contracting… retreating and living a 'smaller' rather than more expansive life at this time.

But I think this too shall pass.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Okay, guys, let's get this back on track.
Though, indeed some of the more colorful early Lumberjock frontiersmen made this site what it is, and now sadly have left us for one reason or another.
Anyone else with info on any Lumberjocks who are Missing in Action? Please post!! And thank you!


----------



## KnickKnack (Aug 20, 2008)

I recently went back to look at Trifern's work.

Whilst he was on some 70 days ago to reply to comment on his work, and twice around 300 days ago, he hasn't actually posted a project for 516 days.
This is a great shame - the pictures were always amazing, and I'm guessing they don't really do justice to the work in real life.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm not sure if anyone remembers Paul Moore from Stockroom supply,or might have seen his crazy Canadian youtube videos,,I just found out he passed away (Dec.28.2013).

http://yourlifemoments.ca/sitepages/obituary.asp?oid=765492


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Just Saw A1Jim - noting that Roger Clark aka Rex passed away February 26.

I knew he was battling cancer, but thought he was beating it. I will sorely miss him.
http://lumberjocks.com/utrbc001


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Yes, Roger Clark's departure from this world was quite disturbing when I read it. He had often threatened to drop in on me if and when he came to my city to visit his sister, who lives in my neighborhood. May the old guy rest in peace.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Moment did a BLOG, 2 days ago on "Renners" leaving also. HERE: http://lumberjocks.com/moment/blog/40095

While I'm here and for those that have asked about Vipond33. I've been on here a number of times, in the last couple of weeks or so around 1:00 AM to 3:00 AM.

Occasionally I pop on over to "Jocks" and "On Line Now" (Other Insomniacs …LOL..) He's been there and Logged In (or he wouldn't show) on at least three occasions now. He's not Posting so his Home Page still shows him as being absent for 135 Days.

I THINK someone said they have PM'd him. PM's don't show as an "Activity" and won't show him as being here on that day. If you did PM him and didn't get an answer…. I'll leave you to your own conclusions. Maybe you own a Gun.

Time is now 3:57 AM…...*POOP! *

*OOPS *..... Sorry PK didn't mean to hit that close to home…LOL..


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks,* Rick!!
*Couple of items, though, need clarification:

*Renners* to the best of my knowledge has simply changed his name to *"404-Not Found"* and is still active. Don't ask me how I know this!

This may sound morbid, but vipond33 may not be actually on-line when you see the green border in the 'Jocks' tab. What you're actually seeing is that Vipond33's computer is on-line. Depending on how his computer's cookies are set up, Lumberjacks may get the message that his computer is on, and LJ automatically puts him in the 'who's online' green border. This has been an issue for members who noticed that 'jockmike' occaisionally appears as if online, despite his passing two years ago. It only means his computer is online.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Yes. I'm aware that he changed his name about a week or so ago and was active using that name. It's not exactly a Secret.

He Posted a Reply to moments Blog 2 Days ago. Prior to that it was ten days ago using the 404 name. I guess we'll just wait and see if he Posts anything else in the near future.

Yes. I also understand what leaving your computer on will do and how SOME Cookies Work. Leaving your Computer on all the time is NOT a Good thing to do. It needs The Rest and time to Cool Down. BUT! Vipond, as You say, might very well be doing that.

I shut mine down at the end of the day. It also helps to "Clean Up" some of the Junk that has built up when in use.

However. Even though I've shut mine down, then back on, when I click on my "Shortcut" to come here I'm already signed in thanks to the Cookies.

UNLESS I use my "Cleaners" (3 Of Them) to clean off all of the Cookies, History, Temp Files, Various other types of File Extensions Etc. then I have to Sign In on here.

Below is an example of how many Cookies ONLY, you can accumulate after 4 Days.










I'm getting way of topic here. So. That's It!

Rick


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Had a look at some "Buddies" again.

*This is a Loss! "Dennisgrosen", 10,580 Posts in 1,568 Days. Last On Site, 313 Days Ago. *

I really liked that guy! Always had something Interesting to say or ask. *GREAT Sense Of Humor *Also. Regardless of a Partial Language Barrier.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

*Ken,* I've seen that you-tube video of Paul Moore, and the minivan lathe.
Sorry to hear he is no longer with us.

*Rick:* Dennis Grosen was a great guy, if you were his friend, you had a friend for life. Does anyone know what's happened with him?


----------



## KnickKnack (Aug 20, 2008)

AJswoodshop doesn't seem to have been around for a while - 203 days as of today, and ne'er a project for 264 days.
He seemed really enthusiastic for a while, and then…....

Just wonderin'.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Been 779 days for a buddy Closetguy from Georgia
http://lumberjocks.com/closetguy

He had a lot of great advise and a blog on doing craft shows, and tent set-up as well as selling on Etsy

His personal business website is gone now too - for dgmwoodworks.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

dennis has been having work related problems
and the govt. has been with holding with back due money issues
add to that his house was 'underwater' literally
(his basement shop was flooding from rain)

the economy there is hard too
and keeping his family together
while looking for work
takes all his time


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

Cosmicsniper also seems to have lefts us.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Thank You for your explanation Patron. I appreciate it.

Rick


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Sadly, there is a notice on GargenTenders that daltxguy (Steve) has passed away:
http://gardentenders.com/members/MsDebbieP/blog/3929

Steve was very active on GargenTenders, as is my wife. Steve spent a few days at our house in late August of 2011. I will always remember the date, because we joked that we invited Steve, and he brought an uninvited guest named Irene. That was tropical storm Irene.

I remember Steve helping me move some stuff out of harm's way in my workshop when Irene found some new ways to get water inside. Steve had just taken a timber-framing class and we had a great time investigating the construction details in the recesses of our 1800 house. Steve was a natural and immediate friend of our two young boys.

Steve was an amazing man and he will be greatly missed by so many.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

*ChuckV*: Thank you for posting this, albeit sad news. 
I'm hoping that *MsDebbie* is still involved in this project, to honor those who are no longer making sawdust with us. Has anyone heard from her lately?

Chuck, it's nice that you and he were able to spend some time together. We really are one big family, and we must not forget those whose hands have touched the face of God.


----------



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

I got to meet roger Clark, aka Rex. What a funny guy! Also a very intelligent man.

He was truly a great guy.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Roger Clark aka Rex was indeed one of the most fascinating people I've ever known, and I regret never having had the chance to meet him. He has a sister somewhere in my city, but he never made it over here.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Here is Steve's obituary:

http://www.legacy.com/obituaries/ottawacitizen/obituary.aspx?n=steven-racz&pid=170449913&fhid=5747


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

Just thought this time of the year is probably not the happiest time for some of the members,I sincerely hope it is for Joe(ajosephg), David(aussiedave).Have not seen a couple of members DKV,Steve Kreins post lately.

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/58097
http://lumberjocks.com/aussiedave/blog/41624

http://lumberjocks.com/pastorsteve70x7


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks, *Ken*, for once again reminding the world that as lumberjocks we care for one another. Whether it's a good friend that we often correspond with, or someone whom we've not had the pleasure of sharing each others' company, we want to know. Collectively, we are a Brotherhood here.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> Thanks, *Ken*, for once again reminding the world that as lumberjocks we care for one another. Whether it s a good friend that we often correspond with, or someone whom we ve not had the pleasure of sharing each others company, we want to know. Collectively, we are a Brotherhood here.
> 
> - poopiekat


*BRAVO! * Well said.

Thank you also *Ken *for bringing this to OUR attention.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Hey PK, thanks for starting this thread. I missed out on meeting Rex. We, hubby and I, were welcomed to his LJ memorial and Boil by some of the Stumpy Nubs denizens which led to hubby, mudflap4869, becoming a Lumberjock.
A few months ago I met the husband of a co-worker who went by the name Copperjock here on LJ. He's been inactive since 2011 when he started his own business. He said he misses woodworking but is just too busy to do anything with it these days.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Hi *Candy!*
So *mudflap* is your hubby? Gotta say, the funniest thing I ever read on Lumberjocks was when mudflap asked a heckler if he was doing a Foster Brooks imitation. Jeez, I almost fell outta my seat!! Probably nobody under 50 would have a clue who Foster Brooks was… which made it even funnier!!

Glad 'Copperjock' is still around; still kickin' up dust, though not necessarily sawdust. whether a member has passed, or just moved on, we want to know. A wise person once said, "Somebody thought of you today, somebody you've forgotten long ago." I think that would be true in this example!

[Edit:] best comeback EVER!!! http://lumberjocks.com/replies/on/3117930


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

Where is Loren, haven't seen him around for a while.
http://lumberjocks.com/Loren


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

*distrbd*:
Yes, you are right about *Loren,* I've always liked his well-reasoned replies.

Now that you mention it, I haven't seen any posts from *Doc Bailey*, (with the James Bond Photo).
I always marveled at their common-sense answers and plane knowledge in general.

I think they got into dust-ups in conversations and faded away.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

Yeah, Loren hasn't been around. He always has some of the best suggestions and answers. Come on back Loren.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

http://lumberjocks.com/August

August McCormick Lehman III

Been MIA for about 3 months


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I miss August.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*Woodenfrog*, Robert Brewer, is another Jock we, his friends, and family lost in 2013.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Poopie, I never thought about it, John does kinda look like Foster. heeheehee He's not been around in a while.
Haven't seen or heard from Joe, The Box Whisperer, in several months. I know he was having some health problems.


----------



## Hammerthumb (Dec 28, 2012)

I got some text messages from August a couple of days ago. He's been real busy lately.


----------

